
Coiled Snake: A vim plugin for automatically folding Python code - kalekundert
https://github.com/kalekundert/vim-coiled-snake
======
craftyguy
> You can prevent Coiled Snake from folding a line that it otherwise would by
> putting a # at the end of said line

Ugh. I'm not really in favor of modifying source code to influence/configure
plugin behavior..

------
ThrustVectoring
Python is the last language that needs a vim plugin to do folding better -
`foldmethod indent` exists in standard Vim, and Python enforces indentation by
making it syntactically relevant.

~~~
joshuamorton
This does a couple of arguably nice things like folding decorators and
surrounding whitespace, so that

    
    
        @decorator
        def function():
            pass
    
        @decorator
        def other_f():
            pass
    

becomes

    
    
        def function():
        def other_f():
    

Which I can see the utility of, but at that point it's almost worth just
having an outline feature instead of code folding.

------
hultner
This looks nice but would like to be able to use a white/blacklist for
decorator folding. Many http-libraries/frameworks use flask-style decorators
for the routes and these are usually very useful.

